
Ask HN: Attending a C# interview in 5 days with no prior experience. Any tips? - sreedhar
Although I have worked with C  I think C# is bit different. I am reading Headfirst C#. What other resources do you guys suggest?
======
stephenr
I'd suggest "How to Build a time machine."

Either they know you have essentially zero c# experience and are ok with that,
or they expect you're experienced with it and you're wasting everyone's time.

~~~
sreedhar
I agree :) How i wish that I go 10 years back and do something different!!

They know that I don't have c# exp. But do languages really matter? I feel
logic matters the most!

~~~
stephenr
Ability to adapt to languages should not be assumed in my opinion.

